# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Helsinki Meets McLean

## JEK

Had  a great dinner getting to know Petri and Laura in person. I think we taught them a trick about packing that has to do with ziplock bags.

After DC they head South and then South again.

----------


## KevinS

I was pleased to meet Petri and Laura on SBH last month.  Nice people.  When I met them, they had last been home to Helsinki in September (7 months).  I want to travel like Petri and Laura.

----------


## tim

Congratulations on an international SBHonlne event with one of our most interesting posters!

----------


## Grey

Very nice. I enjoy reading Petri and Laura's travel adventures.

----------


## Petri

> When I met them, they had last been home to Helsinki in September (7 months).



I "hate" it when the flight itinerary says HEL :)

Ziplock photo to be taken if our bags make the next flight..

----------


## NHDiane

:thumb up:  :eagerness:

----------


## Petri

It was nice to meet KevinS, JEK and Suzie, always a pleasure to put a face and sound behind a familiar nickname.  And like the forum has proven, they are as nice people IRL as they are online.  I know there is a beer waiting for me in P'Town as well :-)


After (September 2013) putting our bags into the cargo bays of British Airways, Rwandair, Kenya Airways, Ethiopian Airways, Ulendo Airlink, South African Airways, Qantas, Virgin Australia, Fiji Airways, Air New Zealand, LAN Chile, LAN Argentina, Emirates, LAN Colombia, American Airways, Tradewind, and US Airways, we finally learnt from JEK a great idea to keep the luggage organised, especially for the ladies who tend to travel with so many clothes and can never decide what to wear.  In my case I can fit a pair of shoes and two shirts to the luggage and it's pretty much full anyway..

 

The clothes in the ziplock bags are easy to shuffle around, and they don't take too much space as most of the air is taken out (a bit leaks back after closing it but the cargo bay does the rest).  We like to keep our luggage below 23kg so weight is usually the first problem.

----------

